# Post your mileage



## whatispunk (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got a 2005 Altima 3.5SE and I am convinced that there is something causing it to have worse than average (read:horrible) gas mileage.

I would like to get an idea of what other Altima owners are experiencing. I'm really only interested in 3.5s but if you have a 2.5 and want to post your mileage, please indicate you own a 2.5 in your post.

Also, I'm Canadian so my numbers are in L/100km not mpg, but I'll convert it.

I'm currently reading 12.8 L/100km (18mpg) after a day of city driving with an average speed of 32km/h (20mph).
I took it out on the highway and got an improved 11.2 L/100km (21mpg).

My dilemma is that the fuel gauge seems to be going down very quickly. I filled it yesterday with $30 which put it 1 tick above half (from empty). I've only driven 43.5km (27 miles) and the needle is already dipped 3-4 ticks below half.

Please give me your input and tell me this isn't normal.


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Late reply but hopefully someone else can benefit.

I get about 8.6-8.9 l/100km City and as good as 5.9l/100km highway - usually more around 6.5-7.0. I admit, 5.9 was following a cop in BC so the speed limit was 90 and the ground was flat.

In the city the 8.9 is in peak-time traffic with a lot of crawling. That's 26mpg in rush hour so I can't really complain. If you're getting the 12.8l/100km then you have an issue.

*All numbers are from the dash computer. When i reconcile with the gas pump i usually get +0.5 to +1.0L/100km numbers. 

Edit: 
I have an '04 3.5 M/T w/All Seasons. I'll repost when I replace my tires this spring as well as when I get solid winter tire stats (if i remember).

Premium fuel. 

Stock everything else (for now).


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I just purchased a used 2004 Altima 3.5 SE and am about 1/2 way through the first full tank. The on-dash MPG indictor is showing about 25 mpg, but that is about 1/3 city and 2/3 hiway driving. Right now the weather is colder and the winter fuel formulation usually hurts gas mileage somewhat. I would think a mostly hiway drive would yield 26 to 28 mpg if driven on cruise control and at the speed limit or slightly above.

I've been watching the "dte" (distance to empty) readout on the dash also. It seems to be pretty accurate, but what’s strange is that it always seems to stay in the high 200s ... even when the tank is full. I would think it would rise up to in the 400s after a tank fill-up and the MGP indicator started climbing after a reset. For instance, if the MPG indicator was reset at fill-up (20 gallon tank), and after driving a few miles the MPG indicator read 25 mpg, then the "dte" should climb close to 500 (20 gal x 25 mi/gal).

Anyone else notice this with the "dte" indicator on the dash?

BTW - I use regular (87 octane) here and the 3.5 seems to run just fine ... no pinging detected. The owner's manual says 87 octane is fine, but use premium (91 or higher octane) for "maximum performance".


----------

